# Waterproofing Portable Shanty's



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

How do you waterproof your portable shanty's and how often do you do it? I just bought a new Shappell DX3000 last month and I'm interested in what you use on them. Do you just use the spray cans of Colman tent waterproof spray?


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Our Eskimo has coated nylon and never had an issue with getting water in. 
If yours does not have a liner or leaks I guess something like camp dry would be what comes to mind off the top my head.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

You bought a good one ! I bought that 2 years ago and never regreted it. Just be careful when folding it after along dats fishing. Make sure the fabric is inside of the hinge or it will rip. The lining of the dx3000 makes it waterproof. You will have no issues. Enjoy !


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for the info. How is it with condinsation build up on the inside?


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

You will have some condensation but thats normal. It won't start raining or anything. For one guy the dx is a suite. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Couldn't you just use some 303 that is used to waterproof boat canvas?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

im not sure you would want to waterproof the fabric. most of the moisture is going to be on the inside of the shanty due to condensation forming from burning propane. and i guess from breath too? you want that water to be able to get out of there when the shanty is folded up and stored, not to be trapped inside.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

You will have no issues with the Shappell DX 3000 it is waterproof.
I have been using one for many years, as Tony the Tiger would say----
http://www.shappell.com/dx3000shelter.html


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Most shanties are waterproofed to an extent, the condensation on the inside will dripp occasionally, but, if you open a vent and let a little fresh air in, which is recomended to alleviate fumes, it will help with the dampness. Mike


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I use a Shappell DX3000. It is covered with a Waterproof, Coated Material. Since I normally put in long hours in it, it gets plenty of Condensation. Just bring it inside a warm Room or Garage after you are done Ice Fishing that day. Open it back up to Dry it out - using a Fan if you want. It's a quality Ice Shanty.


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

Jigging Jim said:


> I use a Shappell DX3000. It is covered with a Waterproof, Coated Material. Since I normally put in long hours in it, it gets plenty of Condensation. Just bring it inside a warm Room or Garage after you are done Ice Fishing that day. Open it back up to Dry it out - using a Fan if you want. It's a quality Ice Shanty.


Thanks Jim. I love the Shappell shanty's for their quality workmanship, lightweight, and their fair prices. I used to fish with a buddy up in Michigan that had one and he loved his too. Seems like there are a lot of Clam guys around here, but I have fished out of a Clam and they have no room to move around in compared to the Shappell. I'm not knocking all you Clam guys out there, but for my style of fishing the Sheppell's work for me.


----------

